# What's the truth about recontsituted IGF-DES



## SloppyJ (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay so there are so many opinions out there I just want to figure it out. I plan to run DES at 100mcg split bi-lat. in the muscle groups worked that day. I will pin pre-workout and follow that with a cup of OJ or some other fast carb. I will take this for 6 weeks during my PCT and then stop when PCT is over. 

The vast majority of people say to reconstitute it in .6% AA and then backfill 5:1 ratio bac water to DES. They also say to leave it in the fridge and keep the pins cold until you're ready to pin. They say that IGF is really fragile. 

Now I've also heard that IGF reconn'd in AA doesn't need to be kept cold. 

There's just a LOT of different info out there on how to do this and I'm sure I'm not the only one with this question. 

So if you don't know the answer, just let us know what you ran, and how you recon'd and stored the IGF and how you liked it. 

Thanks boys.


----------



## tjsulli (Oct 21, 2011)

from my understanding igf should always be kept refrigerated once reconstituted.
unless you plan on keeping it for more the 20 days once reconstituted bac w is fine no need for aa. in my personal experience i used for around the same amount of time your plan on doing with pretty much the same dosing protocol im in muscle group pre workout trained that day and didn't notice any site growth at all!just jumped back on it after a good 2 months off did my first shot 100mcg and did it subq and felt it worked just as good if not better as far the pump go's and the truth is there is no truth its a research peptide. start researching and let us know what worked best for you. good luck


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

sounds like too hard basket . .  just run moar gears


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Cap I would love to but I need to take my time off. I'm just a young pup with dreams of a family and what-not. I know it sounds crazy but I'm not one of the young tards on here that stays on for years at a time. This 20wk cycle was really long and probably not too good for me. I just want to bounce back ASAP and keep most of my gains. 

Many people have told me that IGF is good to run during PCT. GMO has been kinda holding my hand through this as I start and I thank him a bunch. But there are so many opinions on the freaking storage of this chem and i don't want to pack a lunch box everyday if I don't have to.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay so it looks like I will be storing it in the fridge which ranges from 36f to 40f. Looks like I'll also be rigging up some way to keep some pins cold while I'm at work.

This site is legit as hell and says this:

Lyophilized IGF-I des(1-3) although stable at room temperature for 3 weeks, should be stored desiccated below -18 degree C. *Upon reconstitution IGF1 des-1-3 should be stored at 4 degree C between 2-7 days *and for future use below -18 degree C. For long term storage it is recommended to add a carrier protein (0. 1% HSA or BSA). Please prevent freeze-thaw cycles. 


That works out to around 39 degrees F. 


IGF1 Des1-3 recombinant protein :: IGF1 Des1-3, Recombinant Protein (MBS143178) datasheet - MyBioSource


----------



## littlekev (Oct 21, 2011)

I am interested in this also sloppy, keep us posted if ya can man, i would like to know the results, etc!  Sorry i can't help ya with info im learning myself.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

ne of u guys use purchase peptides or extreme peptides to get research igf-1 des or lr3?


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 23, 2011)

Got some from PP, check my log


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

This information is supplied by a legit company that synthesizes and sells IGF-1 DES to research labs:

*Solubility*: It is recommended to _*reconstitute the lyophilized IGF-I Des(1-3) in  100mM Acetic acid not less than 100ug/ml*_, which can then be further  diluted to other aqueous solutions.

*Storage:* Lyophilized IGF-I des(1-3) although stable at room temperature for 3  weeks, should be stored desiccated below -18 degree C. _*Upon  reconstitution IGF1 des-1-3 should be stored at 4 degree C between 2-7  days and for future use below -18 degree C.*_ For long term storage it is  recommended to add a carrier protein (0. 1% HSA or BSA). Please prevent  freeze-thaw cycles.

Here is the link to the entire data sheet:

IGF1 Des1-3 recombinant protein :: IGF1 Des1-3, Recombinant Protein (MBS143178) datasheet - MyBioSource

I don't know about you guys, but I prefer to follow the guidelines set forth by professionals, rather than bro-science.


----------



## Lordsks (Oct 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> This information is supplied by a legit company that synthesizes and sells IGF-1 DES to research labs:
> 
> *Solubility*: It is recommended to _*reconstitute the lyophilized IGF-I Des(1-3) in  100mM Acetic acid not less than 100ug/ml*_, which can then be further  diluted to other aqueous solutions.
> 
> ...



*Storage: Lyophilized IGF-I des(1-3) although stable at room temperature for 3  weeks,*

how long is one vial going to last you? Assuming you have 1mg vials, 100mcg on workout days, how many days a week you in the gym.. 5? that's 500mcg or .5mg so in two weeks you go threw one vial. No need to refridge in my opinion. or better yet, take half of that and transfer in a new vial and just carry it around with you for a week. When that's done pull the other out of the fridge and use that.


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> *Storage: Lyophilized IGF-I des(1-3) although stable at room temperature for 3  weeks,*
> 
> how long is one vial going to last you? Assuming you have 1mg vials, 100mcg on workout days, how many days a week you in the gym.. 5? that's 500mcg or .5mg so in two weeks you go threw one vial. No need to refridge in my opinion. or better yet, take half of that and transfer in a new vial and just carry it around with you for a week. When that's done pull the other out of the fridge and use that.




That's Lyophilized powder *before* reconstitution...

After reconstitution, they suggest storing it at 4 degrees C.


----------



## Lordsks (Oct 24, 2011)

It's looking like DES is really different than igfr3. I have never put DES in the fridge however I have only tried a few vials. That makes in more difficult to take pre workout. You have to pin in at home and run to the gym or mess with ice packs and a lunchbox. I have taken shots right after reconsition and then take shots a few weeks later after sitting in a drawer at room temp. Never noticed a difference, but if the studies are saying to keep it cold, better keep it cold.


----------



## MTB81 (Oct 24, 2011)

Id head over to the peptide forum on phf before ordering anything.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> It's looking like DES is really different than igfr3. I have never put DES in the fridge however I have only tried a few vials. That makes in more difficult to take pre workout. You have to pin in at home and run to the gym or mess with ice packs and a lunchbox. I have taken shots right after reconsition and then take shots a few weeks later after sitting in a drawer at room temp. Never noticed a difference, but if the studies are saying to keep it cold, better keep it cold.



I'm sure a couple of hours wouldn't degrade the peptide that much, but for days...yes, I would keep it refrigerated.

Also you are correct, DES is much more fragile than LR3 due to its amino acid profile.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Time for the dinosaur lunchbox and the cold packs!!! 

I think I might try to fit the pin in a glasses case and keep the ice pack in there also. Then I can just put a vial of bac water in my gym bag and backfill then get my bang bang on. 

Where do you guys prefer to inject on each body part? Nwcwe done any other shot than delt/quad/or glute. Should be interesting at first. I have a feeling it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Colestar (Oct 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Time for the dinosaur lunchbox and the cold packs!!!
> 
> I think I might try to fit the pin in a glasses case and keep the ice pack in there also. Then I can just put a vial of bac water in my gym bag and backfill then get my bang bang on.
> 
> Where do you guys prefer to inject on each body part? Nwcwe done any other shot than delt/quad/or glute. Should be interesting at first. I have a feeling it's gonna hurt.


 

Try an empty Crystal Lite container w/ a small baggy of frozen ice inside, the pins fit perfectly! Take in gym bag and pin in bathroom right before lifting. Your w/outs will be incredible but as time goes by the workout window seems to get shorter and shorter due to muscle fatigue....


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you! ^^^


Any tips for injects on back day? I'm not even sure I can do that without a mirror in the stall. Maybe I'll just hit bi's since they're gonna get some action on back day too.


----------



## Colestar (Oct 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Thank you! ^^^
> 
> 
> Any tips for injects on back day? I'm not even sure I can do that without a mirror in the stall. Maybe I'll just hit bi's since they're gonna get some action on back day too.


 

Ask a random pretty girl at the gym, in to the locker room....maybe she will pin it for you!!! 

Maybe your w/out partner?? Or you can just pin in the back of your hip area. I didn't always pin in the muscle group I was working and still got incredible pumps....


----------



## tjsulli (Oct 25, 2011)

lol, just shoot it subq man


----------



## hooper (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys i am female strength athlete . I have been using IGF for some time when i do leg training ... it took me a little time to figure out the right dose for me since there is nothing on women dose everything on the women side is about Var ... anyway i like it so far . Anyone has suggestions how to use the IGF DES for dose ?? I use IGF right after training in the locker room.
Thanks


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 5, 2011)

If you're gonna jack my thread the least you could do is post pics.


----------



## hooper (Nov 5, 2011)

I do have a pic ... My other question is how legit is the DES i been reading on several forums that there is no American company that makes the stuff most coming from china 
Thanks 

PS: I know this is a male Forum ...but the female forum had nothing on the subject


----------

